# Falcao signs with Bellator



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Maiquel Falcao, one of few fighters to win his UFC debut and then be released, has found a new home.
> 
> The Brazilian middleweight powerhouse was signed by Bellator, the promotion announced on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*

Lombard vs Falcao would be interesting


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep. Huge signing; I'm surprised there isn't more interest. If Lombard beats Falcao it will validate him as a top 10 MW and he would deserve to be fast tracked (two or three) fights to fight Silva if he were to go to the UFC.

Personally, I'd pick Falcao if/when they fight. The dude has the fastest hands I've seen outside of the lower weight classes and Silva.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lombard still by KO or even sub, Falcao is really good but he has been stopped by maldonado and someone else standing and recently subbed.


----------



## Donnimore (Nov 10, 2011)

I am new out here... I want to know that what is this forum all about and what are we supposed to post in here...!


----------



## zmbr85 (Dec 7, 2011)

awesome, i thought he couldnt fight in the states due to some criminal conviction from years ago? or whatever it was.....i guess from his loss it made him not able to be resigned to the ufc


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good signing, but he didnt really have enough of a chance to prove himself as a top ten MW in the UFC. He beat Harris (the same guy that lost to Nick Ring), and then he was let go. A win over a can crusher like Lombard wont make him top ten and the same goes for Lombard with a win over Falcao.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Donnimore said:


> I am new out here... I want to know that what is this forum all about and what are we supposed to post in here...!


Welcome mate! This forum is all about MMA - I'm guessing you already know a bit about the sports since you've ventured in here. Feel free to read some threads and get into the swing of things, all of our members are kind and helpful so feel free to ask questions 



zmbr85 said:


> awesome, i thought he couldnt fight in the states due to some criminal conviction from years ago? or whatever it was.....i guess from his loss it made him not able to be resigned to the ufc


He got into some trouble back in Brazil, that had him facing possible jail-time - but that's in the past now.

Bellator is also in the US you know


----------

